# use clen with an antihistamine??



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

hi, im using clen with my dieting and its working well, im coming to 2 weeks of usage of it, however theres a theory to use an antihistamine like benadrly (in america) or sleepease from boots in the UK, for a week so you can use clen longer

anyone do this and results are still good?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

it is supposed to be like a mini pct for your receptors, gives them the break they need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> it is supposed to be like a mini pct for your receptors, gives them the break they need.


Yeah do you do this with clen, take an antihistamine? getting good results with clen and want to carry it on, if i had ephedrine i would have used that, however i dont want to fork out a lot of money on a supply of ephedrine


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep I do this and so far it works great! But I dont take any stimulants regularly, so I use the ant-histamine to counter the effects when I do and I want to sleep.

Benedryl varies in its constituents and is expensive as its a trade name. You want to buy the drug itself in a no-frills form, its much cheaper.

The drug is called Diphenhydramine you can buy it legally here, its only £8.95 +p&p and mine arrived within a week in a discreet jiffy bag. I only take two at night, but you can take up to four!

Interestingly Diphenhydramine is also prevents seretonin re-uptake so actually acts like a mild anti-depressant too! Excellent for those on PCT and so far I have no side effects to report after one month of usage.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi SportDr reps for you quick reply,

I will order this drug, want to use it continuously using clen atm at 120mcg and its working better than at 100mcg, just sticking to 120mcg for now good boost with the weights also#

also isnt 50mg of this antihistamine enough so I read, theres no need I guess to take more than that at night time daily isnt there


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

want2getstrong said:


> Hi SportDr reps for you quick reply,
> 
> I will order this drug, want to use it continuously using clen atm at 120mcg and its working better than at 100mcg, just sticking to 120mcg for now good boost with the weights also#
> 
> also isnt 50mg of this antihistamine enough so I read, theres no need I guess to take more than that at night time daily isnt there


Ther recommendation from Bbing.com was to stay on clen for 6 weeks, using the anti-histamine for one week in every three @ 50-100mg nocte. As far as I know you dont stop the Clen during this week but I may be wrong so PM Pscarb if you want to know for sure as he has actually done it.

The normal Clen routine is 2on 2 off, with Diphen, you dont need the off time as your receptors are re-charged by the drug. This also prevents a post clen cycle crash.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

you are right sportdr, i read you dont need to stop clen, you can take it continously for 6 weeks which is my plan, and take for 1 week on the 3rd week an antihistamine, just went to order the antihistamine online and its 1.50 for postage and packaging mate, its not free, but ill order it anyway


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

want2getstrong said:


> you are right sportdr, i read you dont need to stop clen, you can take it continously for 6 weeks which is my plan, and take for 1 week on the 3rd week an antihistamine, just went to order the antihistamine online and its 1.50 for postage and packaging mate, its not free, but ill order it anyway


I think as long as you take it that third week continuous, you can take it throughout at other times too, with no detrimental effect, in fact I would be tempted to just use it throughout, its great stuff. Yes with postage its just over a tenner, but thats for 400!! that will last you a looong time my friend :thumb: Good company too, depsite looking a bit dodgy from there website.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks sportdr ive actually ordered it now already, just remembered due to it being close to new year, post might be slower, ill probs get it on Thursday, do you think Im ok to carry on with the clen as it will be 2 weeks of usage tomorrow, could I go until Wednesday without antihistamine?

also can you use the antihistamine when on a steroid cycle to help free receptors and make the juice better? or is that a theory that I made up which is wrong?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

want2getstrong said:


> thanks sportdr ive actually ordered it now already, just remembered due to it being close to new year, post might be slower, ill probs get it on Thursday, do you think Im ok to carry on with the clen as it will be 2 weeks of usage tomorrow, could I go until Wednesday without antihistamine?
> 
> also can you use the antihistamine when on a steroid cycle to help free receptors and make the juice better? or is that a theory that I made up which is wrong?


Different receptors mate.

Get a small box of benadryl from a chemist/supermarket in the meantime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Different receptors mate.
> 
> Get a small box of benadryl from a chemist/supermarket in the meantime.


just to mention, in the uk, benadryl does NOT contain diphenhydramine, its only in the USA that it does, so do not buy benadryl from the UK. Buy sleepeaze from boots instead


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Different receptors mate.
> 
> Get a small box of benadryl from a chemist/supermarket in the meantime.


As BA said, Androgen Receptors and Beta receptors are two entirely different components of the endocrine system. You could do with a read up mate to be honest as you should know that if you are touching AAS.



want2getstrong said:


> just to mention, in the uk, benadryl does NOT contain diphenhydramine, its only in the USA that it does, so do not buy benadryl from the UK. Buy sleepeaze from boots instead


Dead right, UK Benedryl contains Acrivistine, looking at its profile on wiki, it has the same anti-histamine benefits on the H1 receptor, but not sure about its effects on the beta receptor though. I think Nytol still contains Diphen as well.

You can carry on with the clen, the only negative effect may be diminishing returns, if its not working at 120mcg, probably best to rest the receptors until the Diphen arrives than keep flogging a dead horse.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

SportDr said:


> As BA said, Androgen Receptors and Beta receptors are two entirely different components of the endocrine system. You could do with a read up mate to be honest as you should know that if you are touching AAS.
> 
> Dead right, UK Benedryl contains Acrivistine, looking at its profile on wiki, it has the same anti-histamine benefits on the H1 receptor, but not sure about its effects on the beta receptor though. I think Nytol still contains Diphen as well.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help mate!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Yep I do this and so far it works great! But I dont take any stimulants regularly, so I use the ant-histamine to counter the effects when I do and I want to sleep.
> 
> Benedryl varies in its constituents and is expensive as its a trade name. You want to buy the drug itself in a no-frills form, its much cheaper.
> 
> ...


I thought the antihistamine touted as keeping Beta receptors open was Ketotifen?

Which was not the best drug as it made you sleepy and hungry, and I think is also POM in the UK?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I thought the antihistamine touted as keeping Beta receptors open was Ketotifen?
> 
> Which was not the best drug as it made you sleepy and hungry, and I think is also POM in the UK?


yes ketotifen works, so does benadryl from america, sleep ease from boots in the uk, and other allergy tablets which contain diphenhydramine

I found this information from another bodybuilding website, with a sticky thread on using clen by a competing bodybuilder, I would put the website here however I didnt bookmark it and find it hard to find again! but ive written notes lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

want2getstrong said:


> yes ketotifen works, so does benadryl from america, sleep ease from boots in the uk, and other allergy tablets which contain diphenhydramine


So two different drugs have the same effect?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

hi guys so it would be ok to start taking clen at 20mg each day upping the dose until an amount which you can tolerate and sticking with this for a soild 6 weeks, the 3rd till 4th week take an antihistamine then continue with clen until end of week 6.

During the weeks 3-4 do u continue using the clen along with the antihistamine ?

When is the best time of the day to be taking the clen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

You really should listen to what i tell you want2getstrong and drop the clen, focus on your diet and give it time! In future dont get so fat and then you will have no worries

This thread also reminds me i am meant to look over your vids, will do that now buddy.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

is what ive wrote con alright to do? i have been dieting for the last 4 motnhs and have went from 17.4 stone to 14.7 which i am 2day im looking to reach 13-13.5stone and finding it hard now to shift the last stone and was looking at using clen for 6weeks.

Just looking to now is the way ive asked in previous post ok, as i assume doing this would be better than 2weeks on 2weeks off and so on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

boner said:


> is what ive wrote con alright to do? i have been dieting for the last 4 motnhs and have went from 17.4 stone to 14.7 which i am 2day im looking to reach 13-13.5stone and finding it hard now to shift the last stone and was looking at using clen for 6weeks.
> 
> Just looking to now is the way ive asked in previous post ok, as i assume doing this would be better than 2weeks on 2weeks off and so on?


 I am not an expert on clen mate, i have used it in the traditional 2 weeks on 2 weeks off methods and i think its unhealthy rubbish, diet and cardio will get you in shape with out stressing your heart.

You can take it all at once i took it in the am.

For you i would reamp my diet add more cardio and if you really wanted some thing extra i would use t4+t3 over clen.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought t3 messes with ur thyroid gland which isnt good? Would u chose r3 over t4? i am looking at dave p keto diet also to shed the last stone. I am currently doing 45mins cardio 7 days a week.

Did u not think the clen was worth it form you experience with 2 weeks on 2weeks of?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

boner said:


> i thought t3 messes with ur thyroid gland


No it does not.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> So two different drugs have the same effect?


Yes mate according to the article on Bbing.com, Ketitofen was the drug of choice for the article writer but Diphen was listed as a substitute and is much easier to get hold of and cheaper.

It was in Bendryl which was not POM but Benedryl has changed their formula in the UK to Acrivistine, this may be due to a change in precribing classification but as I dont actually know Diphen is a POM now, then I can claim ignorance ha ha

The site I listed sends the Diphen labelled 'Cosmetics'.

SD


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guy's, I have just finished a 2 week cycle of Clen @ 20mg per day and I have lost quite a bit of weight as a result (although that could of been a result of lots of training and very healthy diet). I am still considering another cycle In 2 weeks time although I'm quite happy with the reasults as such so i might not bother.

What i wanted to ask was Should i be taking any anti-hestemines since my cycle has finished? I feel perfectly fine but I was just wondering for peace of mind


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Reverb said:


> Hi guy's, I have just finished a 2 week cycle of Clen @ 20mg per day and I have lost quite a bit of weight as a result (although that could of been a result of lots of training and very healthy diet). I am still considering another cycle In 2 weeks time although I'm quite happy with the reasults as such so i might not bother.
> 
> What i wanted to ask was Should i be taking any anti-hestemines since my cycle has finished? I feel perfectly fine but I was just wondering for peace of mind


Nope, a two week break is fine, you only need the anti-histmaines if you are staying on.

SD


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

nytol would you choose t3 over clen?


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Nope, a two week break is fine, you only need the anti-histmaines if you are staying on.
> 
> SD


Yet again thanks for the advice Doc! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

boner said:


> nytol would you choose t3 over clen?


I'd use both.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i assumed that taking clen for 6 weeks with an antihistamine for a week in middle would be enough and i wouldnt need t3. How long would you take t3 along with clen for?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

boner said:


> i assumed that taking clen for 6 weeks with an antihistamine for a week in middle would be enough and i wouldnt need t3. How long would you take t3 along with clen for?


Nope you would need the Diphen at the end of the cycle too.

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

boner said:


> i assumed that taking clen for 6 weeks with an antihistamine for a week in middle would be enough and i wouldnt need t3. How long would you take t3 along with clen for?


It is not a matter of'needing'T3, they work better taken together, so by using just one, you limit your results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Being realistic arent you 19 boner, in which case you should have no problem losing weight with good diet and cardio or are you going for a contest?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

yes con i am 19.

i was 17.4 stone and ive got that down to 14.7stone by doing 1 hour cardio each day and a 4 day split weight training and cleaning up my diet.

i was thinking of using clen help me lose the last 1.2stone as the weight is starting to slow.

Im not just looking a magic pill are any thing like that its just to give me the final push to shift the last stone and a friend recommend me using clen.?

at my age and with my goal of gettin to 13.5stone would you recomment i try clen for the 6weeks or t3 or both? Obviously still with a good diet and cardio in place? con or nytol


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

boner said:


> yes con i am 19.
> 
> i was 17.4 stone and ive got that down to 14.7stone by doing 1 hour cardio each day and a 4 day split weight training and cleaning up my diet.
> 
> ...


 Not trying to be a dick in any way mate just trying to help you achieve your goals as effectively and healthly as i can but could you list your diet in another thread because this is why your at a sticking point. I am fully aware of metabolism slow down as my gf has been suffering from it in an insane way (maintance for her for several months was stuck at 700cals per day, i finally have her up to 1500cal and she still is making fat loss progress). The drugs mentioned above will result in at least a small rebound once you come off them and if your diet is not fixed your just going to gain fat back.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i have to on board what you have said con and im going to forget the fat burners im going to be starting the keto diet next week doing cardio am for 45-60mins and weight training

mon-back n biceps

tue- chest n triceps

wed-boxing

fri-shoulders n abbs

sat rugby game

sun-legs


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

boner said:


> i have to on board what you have said con and im going to forget the fat burners im going to be starting the keto diet next week doing cardio am for 45-60mins and weight training
> 
> mon-back n biceps
> 
> ...


 Sounds good and if you cant tolerate the rugby games and the boxing on no carbs try carb cycling. You will certaintly get your weight loss following the keto diet and that intensive training routine:thumbup1:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers mate im not sure how much more weight im aiming to lose but would like my bf to be around 13% its currently 18%

I do not want to take any fat burners then put the weight back on as you say. So ive decided to do my cardio before breakfast on an empty stomach and train in the evenings and follow the keto diet for 8-10 weeks


----------



## adamatthews (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, Just started on the clen. I'm on my way to boots!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

nytol 50mg tabs.


----------

